# "Jazzharmony" in classical music ?



## NothungWorld

I am a pianist and looking for a classical composer who uses a lot of "jazzharmony, jazzchords".

Example: 
Quartal and quintal harmony, a-d-g-c-f. 
Superimposed triads, C7 on top #F or A, D triads, etc.
Extended chords 7th - 9th - 11th - 13th
Pentatonic scales.

Who is the classical composer?


----------



## Taggart

Gershwin?
...............................


----------



## Bettina

A number of 20th-century French composers used these types of harmonies: Ravel, Poulenc, Milhaud, even Debussy to some extent (though he's not usually associated with jazz).

As for American music, I like Taggart's suggestion of Gershwin. Also, Samuel Barber's piano suite Excursions might have what you're looking for.


----------



## EdwardBast

You mean the composers from whom the jazzers learned extended harmony?  It was largely the ones they heard in Paris in the 1920s, when they discovered they would be treated with more respect and as cultural treasures there, unlike in the U.S., those Bettina cites plus the Russian ex-pats including Stravinsky and Prokofiev.


----------



## BabyGiraffe

"Jazz" harmony comes from the classical music.
Jazz musicians are often credited for the compositions, but most of the time 90 % the work was done by professional composers that remain relatively unknown to the public.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_jazz_arrangers

You can play play Mozart and friends with extended voicings, quartal harmony and so on, if you know what you are doing - take the melody and reharmonize it in a jazz style. Add some latin rhythms for bonus syle points.


----------



## NothungWorld

I have played Ravel, Debussy and the french school. I love them. I play a lot of Mozart, I love to play his pianoconcertos 20 -27.
But I am looking for someting more abstract. I think that Bela Bartok has done some piano pieces with a lot of quartal "jazzy" harmony? Any suggestions ? (I know that "jazzharmony" comes from the classical composers I have been studing music).


----------



## Bettina

NothungWorld said:


> I have played Ravel, Debussy and the french school. I love them. I play a lot of Mozart, I love to play his pianoconcertos 20 -27.
> But I am looking for someting more abstract. I think that Bela Bartok has done some piano pieces with a lot of quartal "jazzy" harmony? Any suggestions ? (I know that "jazzharmony" comes from the classical composers I have been studing music).


You might like Kapustin. His music is a fusion of classical and jazz influences. Try his 24 Preludes in Jazz Style:


----------



## NothungWorld

Thanks. It was a pleasant acquaintance to hear Nikolai Kapustin. I think Chick Corea have listened to him.


----------

